# Frage zum Validator



## firestone (5. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe eine Frage zum Validator. Ich habe in meinem Formular bestimmte Felder mit dem Validator validiert was auch problemlos funktioniert. Hier ein Beispiel


In der Validator config:
[Java]
<field property="kundennr" type="integer" depends="required">
<msg name="required" key="vertrieb.kundennr.required" />
</field>	 
[/Java]

Dieses Feld ist als Integer angegeben und bei der Validierung geht ein Popup Fenster auf wenn keine ganze Zahl eingegeben wurde. Bestätigt man dieses Popup Fenster mit Ok kommt man zurück zur JSP. 

Auf der JSP selbst würde ich jetzt gerne den eingegebenen Text schon markieren damit dieser direkt überschrieben werden kann. Ist dies irgendwie möglich ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Lg Fireli


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (6. Nov 2009)

wenn wir vom Validator von Struts reden, würde ich mal ganz spontan sagen, geht das nicht. Bei einem andere Framework keine Ahnung


----------



## firestone (6. Nov 2009)

Ja wir reden vom Validator von Struts  da ist das nicht möglich   ?


----------

